# Copper natural gas lines, in a residence?



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

I ran across a new home here in northern Indiana that was completely plumbed in copper - including the natural gas lines.

It was rigid, some sort of compression/crimp fittings, probably 1 to 1.25" in diameter, and marked with commercial type yellow "natural gas" label's.

The install looked good (pipe was cleaned and bright) and looked well supported.

Is this acceptable?

Never seen it before in 30+ years in construction... :surrender:

Jim


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I've seen a lot of propane in flared copper. Sure everyone else has as well.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

You mean like this? I just took this picture of my furnace. This is how it was installed and inspected by the local utility a few years ago. I see copper pipe like this used in all new houses for everything from furnaces, water tanks, fireplaces, and clothes dryers.


----------



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Similar I guess, only rigid -- no flex.

It looked a lot like a commercial install (like in a nuclear power plant :whistling ).

Maybe I've seen the flex before in places - just figured is was used incorrectly - or so I thought (or assumed).

Maybe it was just _*so darned clean and shiny*_ that it was just an excellent install that stood out and caught my attention.


I thought I read some where that copper reacts to something in natural gas and shouldn't be used, but who knows?! That and for some reason I think copper is less durable than black iron especially in a rough environment like a unfinished basement...

Thanks
Jim


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Copper in perfectly fine as long as the levels of hydrogen sulfide aren't to high in the gas.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Here ya go.

NFPA 54 article 5.6.2.3 *Copper and Brass. *Copper and brass shall not be used if the gas contains more than the average of 0.3 grains of hydrogen sulfide per 100 scf of gas (0.7mg/100L).


----------



## Security101 (Aug 11, 2008)

Interesting...

I would assume then that regular nat gas would or must fall into those requirements?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

Some does, and some doesn't. It varies from one place to the next much like water chemistry does. When in doubt, check with the gas company.


----------



## boot83 (Apr 14, 2009)

it is called. gas tight. or gas trac ( both brand names) like you said corrugated compression fittings. it is just cut an uses a split ring made of brass as compression seal. quick an easy to install no threading required. but expensive. you save on the labour just like with cross linked.


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know if it is still used but years ago around here the gas lines were stiff copper just like water lines. While working for sears while in high school I crawled under a house to hook up an ice maker. Took my electric drill and drilled a hole into what I thought was a standard copper cold water line. Boy was I surprised when natural gas shot out of it. Lucky I didn't blow up the house.


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

At least you didn't take a torch to it trying to unsweat a fitting:laughing:


----------



## assocplumbers (Apr 15, 2009)

More than likely what you saw was a ProPress install. It is used mainly in commercial and industrial work, but is transitioning over to residential.


----------



## boot83 (Apr 14, 2009)

dave r lol that is awsome. bet you double check now eh .. and probably got out of that crawl space real quick =)


----------

